# Resume Help



## Leo47

I’m applying for a job as a receptionist. $16 an hour, Monday - Friday. I have a friend who works there and they asked her specifically for recommendations so I have really good luck, just need to formally apply. I’m making a resume and I’m wondering if you guys could help with skills I could list from being a guest advocate for 2 years? I know i could list like problem solving, customer interaction, etc but I’m not sure how to phrase it in a good way. Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Black Sheep 214

I would mention:
Excellent customer service skills
Ability to prioritize 
Experienced in multitasking 
Excellent problem solving skills
Excellent organizational skills
Ability to work as part of a team

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## tellmeaboutatime

Phrase it just like Black Sheep wrote it.


----------



## Leo47

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I would mention:
> Excellent customer service skills
> Ability to prioritize
> Experienced in multitasking
> Excellent problem solving skills
> Excellent organizational skills
> Ability to work as part of a team
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!


Thank you SO MUCH this is perfect


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Leo47 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH this is perfect


You’re welcome. Good luck!


----------



## SoCalMama

If you are bilingual, I'd be sure to list that too.


----------



## Times Up

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I would mention:
> Excellent customer service skills
> Ability to prioritize
> Experienced in multitasking
> Excellent problem solving skills
> Excellent organizational skills
> Ability to work as part of a team
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck!



Not to be nitpicking, but don't overuse the word "excellent".  Try using "outstanding" or "accomplished", too.

BTW, it's a really good list!


----------



## Leo47

So there’s two bosses that will also conduct the interview (if i get one lol), one of them is the best friend of my best friend’s mom, so my friend emailed my app to her and the boss said she emailed it to the other boss last night so pls send good vibes I should be hearing something today 🙏🏻🙏🏻 The only reason I’m kinda worried is because apparently the last person my friend recommended for the job was an absolute idiot and was terrible and ended up NCNS-ing enough times that she pretty much job abandoned because she felt everyone was being “mean” to her because she like never did any work, would turn off the phones because she didn’t feel like answering and took like 2 hour long lunches so they might not trust my friend’s judgement anymore LOL but hopefully my resume (I’ve had one job and the same job for multiple years) and my friend’s mom (who I’ve known for 10 years) can vouch for me


----------



## Yetive

Good vibes.  Remember not to talk badly about Target.  Be prepared to answer about why you want to change jobs (Target was a great first job.  I learned so much about...).  A receptionist needs to handle situations just like Service Desk does.  Come up with some situations where you were able to fix something independently.  You got this.


----------



## Planosss enraged

Help has been resumed.


----------



## GoodyNN

Seconding the comment from @Times Up about word over-use.  When I was involved in the hiring process at a company several years ago, this was one example of how we filtered out applicants before calling anyone for interviews.

Be careful to stay professional with the interviewer who is the friend of your friend's mom.  Don't mention your friend or the mom.  I mean, obviously you need to stay professional with both. But the personal connection is going to make that more important.


----------



## Tessa120

I liked this site.  Only thing is you can build and view it for free but you have to pay to print it, so I "edited" each section and copied the text and pasted it into Open Office.









						The Best Free-To-Use Resume Builder for Modern Job Seekers
					

Our unrivaled resume builder is the secret to a resume that commands attention! Refined templates, expert-written phrases, and easy export options.




					www.myperfectresume.com
				




Make sure you dress upscale.  For receptionist, a blazer would be very wise to wear.  Thrift stores are great for that.  Target has cheap blazers that look decent if the thrift stores are a fail.

Remember that an interview is basically you selling a product - yourself.  Think about how you want to package that product, not just in dress, but in preparation, in your selling points for why you are a great fit for the position.  If there's a website review it, because there's always a point where you ask the questions and you want to look like you care enough about the job and are committed to it that you want to learn more.  Think now about complicated situations you've solved and how, phrasing your worst trait in a way that sounds reasonable, and whatever other questions are common these days.  I always take extra copies of my resume, so I can hand one to the interviewer (even though they already have it) and have one for me to refer to.  Sometimes there's a second person, so minimum of three.  And yes, I've had interviewers ask if I have one with me while I'm still getting seated.  I also carry a nice notebook and a pen for notes.

Big one for receptionist is use of a multi-line phone, so brush up those skills.  Some receptionists also do light office work.

Good luck!


----------



## redeye58

As Tessa said, you're selling yourself so a blazer is a good piece of business apparel; it looks good over a dress or with a skirt & blouse, makes slacks look dressy (also good in air-conditioned buildings).

Nicely coiffed hair, make-up on-point, comfortable shoes (do they need polishing?), a non-distracting purse, minimal jewelry (no large'statement' pieces), nails done, etc.

Body language: shake hands upon meeting your interviewer; sit up straight with knees together (don't cross your legs); look them in the eye when answering; head up & shoulders back - you got this.


----------



## Far from newbie

When I interview I usually “NO”  if - 
No energy - can’t keep up following me to the interview location
Distracted - not looking at me when talking, if cell phone rings, if they ‘check’ phone even if it didn’t ring
Annoying habits - drumming fingers, knuckle cracking, shaking foot/leg, twitching
Poor hygeine
Flip flops
Complaining about previous employer
Too many conditions/baggage
Too many Limits to Availability
No answers, tiny answers/no conversation


----------



## SoCalMama

Google the "STAR" method of interviewing.  It's very helpful.  You can also find lots of "how to do well in an interview" websites.  The more you know and practice, the easier the interview will be for you.  Have some stories ready.  They'll probably ask a typical, "Tell me about a time when you have to deal with a difficult person," question.  It's soooo much easier when you are ready for it. 

Also at the end of almost every interview, they usually ask, "Do you have any questions?'  DO NOT SAY, "NO!"  If you don't have any questions, you need to reiterate how you are really excited about the opportunity or you are eager to put your experience to work at something new, etc.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Spot version of star interviews.
 STAR interviews:
The answer to your question(s) are pretty simple. During your interview be honest and yourself. They will ask you 4-5 situational questions (total of 3 rounds I believe) just to see what type of leader you are. Remember to paint them a picture because what they are looking for in each question that you answer is to be outlined in the following way:

Situation - how does your answer relate to the question
Example: tell me about a time you had to make a tough decison
You - During college ect..... <--- you are painting them a picture so tehy can visually see your answer.
Task - what did you have to accomplish/what what was the issue or problem
Action - how did you solve this issue/what steps were taken.
Result - what was the final outcome.

Overall be upbeat. During the interview don't EVER put yourself down. Even with the famous questions "what is one think your previous supervisor would change or say that you need to work on." Turn the question about to something like: "One thing my past supervisor would stay that I can improve is sometimes I tend want to help out too much. If I see someone struggling I always try and offer assistance." Remember to turn a weakness into a strength (sorry I just got off work so if a lot does not make sense please don't blame me lol).

Coolnite7


----------



## Leo47

Omgggg I have an interview on Monday 🥳🥳


----------



## Times Up

Leo47 said:


> Omgggg I have an interview on Monday 🥳🥳



You got this!


----------



## commiecorvus

Leo47 said:


> Omgggg I have an interview on Monday 🥳🥳



You're good.
I'm not going to tell you to not worry  cause you're gonna, but take my word for it, you can handle this.
If you can handle a self entitled Karen who wants to see the manager because she didn't get her outdated coupon, you can handle this.

Anytime you feel over your head take a breath and center yourself.
Listen to how you are talking, are you tossing in a bunch of umms or some other word to fill space?
Slow down, make your words count and think your sentences out before you say them.

Do you have resting bitch face?
Don't fake a constant smile but if you say something positive try to reinforce it with a good smile.

Reinforce the fact that you will be to work on time no matter what and show up to the interview about 15 minutes early, (not too early that's a little much).

You are a badass and can do this.


----------



## Black Sheep 214




----------



## tellmeaboutatime

You have been in the front end of a multi million $ store. You have had to calm guests, say no with a smile,juggle 5 things at once and survived. You are interviewing for a receptionist position which you have proven you have skills for. Go in confident, not cocky. You would be a great asset for this company. Put your phone on silent. No perfume or very little. Clean nails. Professional attire, no jeans, no sandals. No farty foods the night before.. That question at the end of every interview "do you have any questions for me?", think of one! Make it relevant to the position you are applying for not money or benefits! The only problem you are going to have is where to find the voluntary term form on workbench!
Deep breath
Head high
Shoulders back
Smile
You got this


----------



## Leo47

Omggg thank you all so much, I’m so nervous but I have a good feeling 😭😭 I literally only own jeans so I’ll be buying ~dress pants~ on Sunday, also I only have my beat up pair of nikes that I wear to work and a pair of flip flops so gotta get some shoes too, might as well get a blouse while I’m at it ahhhh if I get the job I’d have my own desk I’m so excited 😭


----------



## Leo47

commiecorvus said:


> You're good.
> I'm not going to tell you to not worry  cause you're gonna, but take my word for it, you can handle this.
> If you can handle a self entitled Karen who wants to see the manager because she didn't get her outdated coupon, you can handle this.
> 
> Anytime you feel over your head take a breath and center yourself.
> Listen to how you are talking, are you tossing in a bunch of umms or some other word to fill space?
> Slow down, make your words count and think your sentences out before you say them.
> 
> Do you have resting bitch face?
> Don't fake a constant smile but if you say something positive try to reinforce it with a good smile.
> 
> Reinforce the fact that you will be to work on time no matter what and show up to the interview about 15 minutes early, (not too early that's a little much).
> 
> You are a badass and can do this.


You’re the best 🥺❤️


----------



## TTGOz

GET THE FUCK OUTTA SPOT wooo
I tried to get a few receptionist jobs but fell short due to automatic rejections or manual reviews and then rejected, lol. I'm happy with where I ended up but this is a good step forward in life for you!


----------



## Tarshitsucks

Good luck may you be blessed with a new job!!!!


----------



## Leo47

Life hack: using the employee discount at your current job to buy clothes for an interview to get a new job with


----------



## Tessa120

And thrift stores for business wear. I bought two pairs of pants a couple months ago, $3 each, never worn and original price tags still attached.


----------



## Times Up

Good luck, tommorow!


----------



## commiecorvus




----------



## Black Sheep 214




----------



## Tessa120

🙂👍


----------



## Leo47

I’m sooo nervous, I have the application they told me to bring all filled out, I got my outfit today, I drove there so I would know if there’s any weird turns etc ahead of time, all I have to do is just go tomorrow 😣😣


----------



## Leo47

There’s 3 interviews for the position scheduled today, I’m the last one. My friend told me the first interview still hasn’t shown up yet and it was scheduled for 5 minutes ago so hopefully the second person is stupid too so it makes my luck better 😂😂


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Go Leo go!


----------



## Tessa120

Keeping fingers crossed.    🤞


----------



## Times Up

And..... how'd it go?


----------



## Leo47

It was sooooo short, it started at 3 and I was back in my car at 3:11 lmao but it went pretty well I think better than I thought it would go, I’m not officially hired but they said they’re gonna email me to set up a training day and if I catch on pretty well on what I’d be doing then I’d be hired which is a good sign I think 😭😭 I’m not sure if everyone they’re interviewing gets a training day and they decide from there or if they’re wanting to go with me but wanna see how I’ll do first. I guess we’ll find out sooner or later!!


----------



## can't touch this

Good luck m'lady, may the bag be heavy enough to cause a wave big enough to surf on if you threw it off the Golden Gate bridge


----------



## Leo47

Thinking of all the Starbucks I can buy with $16 an hour 😍


----------



## Tessa120

10 minute interview followed up by setting you up for a training day makes it sound to me like candidate #2 also blew it, and they want to see how you function and can carry out the duties before deciding if they want to look for additional candidates before hiring you.

You can handle training day, no worries.


----------



## commiecorvus

Leo47 said:


> Thinking of all the Starbucks I can buy with $16 an hour 😍



Save your money so you can move out.
Love my eight shot mocha breva but I'm working on buying my own house so I have to settle for drinking what I can make myself.


----------



## Leo47

Tessa120 said:


> 10 minute interview followed up by setting you up for a training day makes it sound to me like candidate #2 also blew it, and they want to see how you function and can carry out the duties before deciding if they want to look for additional candidates before hiring you.
> 
> You can handle training day, no worries.


God I hope this is the case 🥺🥺 even though it’s a part time job (24 hours a week)it’s still more hours than I get at target plus higher pay plus it’s weekends and holidays off which is priceless, god I want this job soooooo bad. Also I would love to know if I have it or not before the new schedule comes out so I can tell them not to put me on it lol


----------



## BoxCutter

Leo47 said:


> I’m not officially hired but they said they’re gonna email me to set up a training day and if I catch on pretty well on what I’d be doing then I’d be hired



So, they are going to train you before they hire you? Are they going to pay you for this training even if they don't hire you?


----------



## Tessa120

I've seen that, they will give a day's pay on a business check and thank you for your time if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Tarshitsucks

Tessa120 said:


> I've seen that, they will give a day's pay on a business check and thank you for your time if it doesn't work out.


 Wow that sounds terrible it’s like if the don’t like you enough to hire you it waste an entire day for nothing. I know they have own skin to think about but damn waste of time and hope.


----------



## Leo47

So they’re asking me to come in for my trial day on a day that I’m working already (the same time and everything lol) and i really want this job so I’m gonna have to call out so I can go in. I will get paid for the trial day since it is all day so it’ll be nice to get paid for that day and also use my sick hours for the shift I’m missing at Target. My attendance hasn’t been great lately so I am kind of nervous that if for some reason they decide not to hire me I’ll be stuck on thin ice at Target for having yet another callout. If I do get the job then it won’t matter anyways since I’ll be putting my two weeks in. Long story short please send good vibes my way so I can get out before Q4 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Black Sheep 214




----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Don't give up!


----------



## BoxCutter




----------



## Tessa120

😻👍


----------



## commiecorvus




----------



## Tarshitsucks

Good luck and hopefully you will get this job and tell Tarshit and 4th quarter to go fuck itself!!!!


----------



## Leo47

Just finished my trial day, they said I should be hearing by the end of week 😩😩 and yes I got paid for today by them 🤑🤑


----------



## BoxCutter

Leo47 said:


> Just finished my trial day, they said I should be hearing by the end of week 😩😩 and yes I got paid for today by them 🤑🤑



🤞🤞


----------



## Tarshitsucks

Hope everything works out for you!!!!


----------



## Noiinteam

Keeping my eyes, fingers and legs crossed for you!


----------



## Leo47

Welp it’s Saturday late afternoon and I haven’t heard anything so I’m assuming I didn’t get it :/

When I was there for my trial day I was being trained by the current receptionist and it was up to him who to pick (between me and one other woman) and my friend overheard him say he liked the other woman better because she had more experience (she’s in her 40s) and he didn’t have to teach her as much. Meanwhile that was literally my first time in an office so I had to be taught every little thing ☹️


----------



## Tessa120

Well, dust yourself off and apply at other places.

Edit: I'm not trying to be mean. I'm saying you have great potential. Don't give up, don't think that if this place didn't hire you then no one will.


----------



## BoxCutter

This just means that you weren't meant for this job right now. The job you are meant for is still out there. So hit the online job sites and boards. Let everyone you know (outside of Target) that you are ready to move on and are looking for a new job. Even in a hot job market it can take many applications and a few interviews to land the right job. Don't give up and good luck!


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Sorry you didn’t get it. Don’t be too hard on yourself. That 40 year old lady with all her experience was in your shoes once. She’s doing fine, and you will, too, maybe the next job that you apply for you will be the one with more experience. If you want to get into office work, maybe you could take community college courses for that, or volunteer to work a few hours in a charity office for on the job training. Just a couple of thoughts, and if the 40 year old doesn’t work out, you may get a second chance there. Good luck and never give up!


----------



## commiecorvus

Leo47 said:


> Welp it’s Saturday late afternoon and I haven’t heard anything so I’m assuming I didn’t get it :/
> 
> When I was there for my trial day I was being trained by the current receptionist and it was up to him who to pick (between me and one other woman) and my friend overheard him say he liked the other woman better because she had more experience (she’s in her 40s) and he didn’t have to teach her as much. Meanwhile that was literally my first time in an office so I had to be taught every little thing ☹




That is going to be a consistent challenge for a while.
When it comes down to breaking into the office jobs after working retail all this time there are going to be a lot of people with more experience.

One thing you can do is pick up some training on the side.
There are on line training for Windows, Excel, Outlook, etc. that you can do on your own time.
I know it seems weird to study something you have used often but there are many tricks and aspects to the programs you will have to use everyday in an office setting that you probably haven't at school or in every day life.
I can get the list of sites on Tuesday when I'm at work.

Also take a look at the skills you have developed doing retail and see how they can be transferred to the office setting.
You might be surprised.
Work on developing those transferable skills.
Soft skills especially since companies often find they can't train people in those.
It's easy to train someone how to use a computer, no so easy to train them to be pleasant and friendly to other people.


----------



## BoxCutter

Also, if your store has a HRTM position, and it opens up (even if part-time), apply for it. The duties and skills needed for that position nicely allign with what is needed in a typical office environment.


----------



## commiecorvus

@Leo47 sorry I didn't get these sooner, work has been a freaking nightmare.

The online learning program is GCFLearnfree.org https://edu.gcfglobal.org/en/topics/ 
They have tutorials on just about every program you will run across in an office and they have typing tutorials to get your speed up.

Also check out Kahn University on YouTube, they have free courses on a ton of different subjects.

Your local library may also have hundreds of online learning programs that can be accessed with just your library card.
The one in Anchorage is called Lynda but it may be called something else in your area.


----------



## BoxCutter

Yep, if you don't have one, go to your local library and sign up for a card. While you are there ask if they have a jobs center where you can get help, and ask about all their online offerings. Contrary to current popular belief, brick and mortar libraries are still needed and offer more than most people think they do.


----------



## Leo47

bumping this dead ass thread to say that I finally officially quit today. your girl got into a sterile processing technician program and i’m gonna be doing that full time with a guaranteed externship at the end 😌


----------



## Times Up

Good luck to you!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Leo47 said:


> bumping this dead ass thread to say that I finally officially quit today. your girl got into a sterile processing technician program and i’m gonna be doing that full time with a guaranteed externship at the end 😌


Congrats!


----------



## BoxCutter

Congratulations and best of luck! I know you will do very well.


----------



## Yetive

Good luck.


----------



## Tessa120

Congrats!


----------



## Tarshitsucks

Good luck with this new endeavor getting out of Tarshit is amazing. Especially with covid running around the less people you work with the less of risk. Tarshit is definitely not one of them. I wish you success.


----------



## commiecorvus




----------



## Black Sheep 214

Congrats and good luck! Enjoy Life after Target! Keep in touch and let us know how you’re doing (you will be awesome).😁


----------



## Noiinteam

Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## seasonaldude

Awesome, Leo!


----------



## buliSBI




----------



## Coqui

Congratulations


----------

